# Most stable DInc2 ROM?



## rolandct

I'm going to rom my wife's phone to dump Sense to try and speed it up and get better battery life for her and have no idea on the state of DInc2 roms. Since she's not a tech person and will not be fixing anything herself I'm looking for the most polished "bug free" rom (which I know doesn't exist from rom'ing my phones but you know what I mean), not necessarily the latest build or latest features. I was going to just go CM7 but I wasn't sure if there were any strong alternatives available for this phone. Thanks.


----------



## fixxxer2012

the best one i can give you is aero's cm7 build + his .08 kernel. id say miui but im not a fan of it although some people love it.


----------



## rolandct

fixxxer2012 said:


> the best one i can give you is aero's cm7 build + his .08 kernel. id say miui but im not a fan of it although some people love it.


Not a fan of miui either, plus I want something I am already familiar with so that's why I was going to go CM7 or a derivative of it. I'll check that one out, thanks.


----------



## Liarsenic

Try condemnedsouls sabotage sense rom if you like sense 2.1 you could also try his CM7.2 kang if you like aosp. Both of those roms are super stable. I think I've had fewer fcs from both of those roms than any rom I've ever used, and I've used lots of different roms.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cthorson910

I've been running Aeroevan's cm7.2 with his .8 kernel since he put it out. Most stable ROM i have used on my phone, and I've literally almost tried them all..From Skyraider, to Newts Inc2HD, numerous CM7 nightlies, and MIUI, if its out there, I've probably tried it because i get bored and just start flashing different roms lol. I cannot recall the last time i had anything fc on me with his 7.2 rom, and the battery life is great as long as im not downloading things like crazy, or streaming movie after movie.


----------



## jellybellys

fixxxer2012 said:


> the best one i can give you is aero's cm7 build + his .08 kernel. id say miui but im not a fan of it although some people love it.


I second that. I like his BFS kernel. You have to use CM7.2 not CM7.1 though. It gives me a nice 2 full days of battery life with this setup.


----------

